# Milligan NE June Jubilee



## jamiewenz (Jun 12, 2015)

Heading to Milligan NE's June Jubilee this weekend. It's a weekend long small town cellebration that includes a Saturday ribs, loins and chicken wings cookoff. The cookoff is a great little event for beginners and weekend cooks like myself. My favorite part is that it's a competition, but nobody takes themselves too seriously. There's plenty of sharing / sampling / and ideas swapping with a healthy dose of good natured "ribbing" (pun intended) about each other's cooking. My son, brother in law and I will compete for the 3rd year in a row. Won it with our ribs our first year (I credit blind luck over skill on that win), my 15 year old son was 3rd with his wings last year. This year, who knows? Should be a great time. I'll post pics from the event when I return.


----------



## jamiewenz (Jun 16, 2015)

Not a bad weekend. 3rd place for our loins, ribs were good but didn't place. 













11140130_10152961158097616_8320567650456833205_n.j



__ jamiewenz
__ Jun 16, 2015


















11206067_10152961158342616_7625279526764667804_n.j



__ jamiewenz
__ Jun 16, 2015


----------

